# Lemon Polenta cake



## Dindin (May 21, 2018)

I copied the recipe on this web site for the above cake - I used Polenta Bramata and followed all instructions.
The cake did not rise and was very grainy. Should I have not used the polenta straight from the packet but added it to boiled water and cooked for a while and then added with the other ingredients.
I am very near to diabetes and desperately want to have a small piece of case instead of salads etc. Hope someone can help.
Many thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 22, 2018)

Hello @Dindin

Welcome to the forum.

I've not had any experience in cooking with Polenta, so can't help, though I've had a some nice polenta cake before so it must be do-able!

Do you have a blood glucose meter to check your levels after you've eaten different foods? It's the best way to find out whether your body can cope with what you are eating (and whether polenta cake is better/worse/or just the same as another sort of cake)

Many members here are dissuaded from self-monitoring by their surgery, but that seems largely due to the cost of the strips and a blanket ban rather than treating people as individuals. Alan S's Test Review Adjust and Testing on a Budget are useful links of this is something you'd like to start doing. If you need to buy a meter and strips yourself, you may find the SD codefree to be the cheapest while still giving reliable results.

Hope someone can help with your baking query. And hope that you fund a way to enjoy an occasional slice of cake while keeping your BGs in check. It may be that it's better for you to include a small piece after a large low-carb afternoon/evening meal, as the food will all mix together and absorb more slowly. Actvity after eating can also help offset rises in Blood Glucose levels.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2018)

I haven't seen a recipe using polenta - most people I know who are diabetic and like cake, use ground almonds instead of flour, and it is very necessary to use a raising agent - more than you'd need in anything with wheat flour - to make it rise but it still doesn't rise like a flour cake, but is still a 'light' cake and needs more liquid but not liguid like milk - it would never 'raise its head' with anything that flowing.  Hence, Greek yoghurt is usually used to provide that - the full fat cows milk sort - not the sheeps milk, too 'tangy'.


----------



## Sally W (May 22, 2018)

Dindin said:


> I copied the recipe on this web site for the above cake - I used Polenta Bramata and followed all instructions.
> The cake did not rise and was very grainy. Should I have not used the polenta straight from the packet but added it to boiled water and cooked for a while and then added with the other ingredients.
> I am very near to diabetes and desperately want to have a small piece of case instead of salads etc. Hope someone can help.
> Many thanks


I’ve not tried polenta but I bake with coconut flour. It’s hydroscopic (think that’s right term) so I use a third of wheat flour and double number of eggs. Alternatively if you look up Pear Custard Pie in Joy Filled Eats website there is a good recipe which uses eggs, sweetener and just a small amount of ground almonds and this is a good dessert without too much fat.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Dindin said:


> I copied the recipe on this web site for the above cake - I used Polenta Bramata and followed all instructions.
> The cake did not rise and was very grainy. Should I have not used the polenta straight from the packet but added it to boiled water and cooked for a while and then added with the other ingredients.
> I am very near to diabetes and desperately want to have a small piece of case instead of salads etc. Hope someone can help.
> Many thanks


Dindin why not have a look in the recipe section or the low carb baking thread...there are so many recipes there for cakes...muffins...trifle...pancakes...I'm sure you will find something to suit your taste...and we can eat it guilt free because it's low carb.


----------



## travellor (May 22, 2018)

If you are not diabetic yet, Why are you so low carb?


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2018)

Well it turns out I have seen the recipe - a Nigella one - but bearing in mind the sugar alone (200g caster sugar) worked out as 190g carb, then clearly unless you bake it and share it with at least 18 friends with the carbs in everything else on top of the 190g - it's not suitable at all for most people who have diabetes!


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Well it turns out I have seen the recipe - a Nigella one - but bearing in mind the sugar alone (200g caster sugar) worked out as 190g carb, then clearly unless you bake it and share it with at least 18 friends with the carbs in everything else on top of the 190g - it's not suitable at all for most people who have diabetes!


I think the posted of the thread means the recipe in the diabetes.org recipe finder area rather than the Nigella one x


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2018)

Yes, but it was the NIgella recipe that was linked to, on this forum on that thread!


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2018)

I think this is what poster made 
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/sticky-lemon-polenta-cake
I see no mention of Nigella? x


----------



## Bubbsie (May 23, 2018)

travellor said:


> If you are not diabetic yet, Why are you so low carb?


I think the poster has said she is near to diabetes...so may be pre-diabetic...irrespective of that many people follow a low carb diet whether or not they are diabetic...for me low carb has been great for my diabetes & helped a great deal with weight loss...I have friends who are non-diabetic who prefer to low carb.


----------



## trophywench (May 23, 2018)

I assumed it was this one

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/polenta.46451/#post-495462

on this forum - not on the DUK website, which the forum has no direct input into - though the OP did say 'website' not 'forum'.


----------



## travellor (May 23, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I think the poster has said she is near to diabetes...so may be pre-diabetic...irrespective of that many people follow a low carb diet whether or not they are diabetic...for me low carb has been great for my diabetes & helped a great deal with weight loss...I have friends who are non-diabetic who prefer to low carb.



I reversed my diabetes, so, I have some leeway. However, if low carb is so intrusive in your lifestyle, and you are able to cope with a small amount of cake, personally, I'd eat it. It is pointless (especially as a none diabetic) to let diabetes ruin your life by another method.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 23, 2018)

travellor said:


> I reversed my diabetes, so, I have some leeway. However, if low carb is so intrusive in your lifestyle, and you are able to cope with a small amount of cake, personally, I'd eat it. It is pointless (especially as a none diabetic) to let diabetes ruin your life by another method.


If the poster is pre-diabetic then anything she can do to halt it developing into diabetes would be to her benefit...she can eat cake...there are so many low carb cake recipes on the recipe thread...pancakes...sponges...cup cakes...muffins...any change to diet or lifestyle is a big adjustment...whether diabetic or not...however it can be done without too much difficulty.


----------



## travellor (May 23, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> If the poster is pre-diabetic then anything she can do to halt it developing into diabetes would be to her benefit...she can eat cake...there are so many low carb cake recipes on the recipe thread...pancakes...sponges...cup cakes...muffins...any change to diet or lifestyle is a big adjustment...whether diabetic or not...however it can be done without too much difficulty.


Indeed it can. I low carb, but I don't live to regret it.


----------

